# The Canon EOS 70D is Hitting Stores



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-eos-70d-hitting-stores-now/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-eos-70d-hitting-stores-now/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From Australia</strong>
The first country to our knowledge to get the new EOS 70D is Australia. A few have started to trickle in to retailers around the country. For the moment it appears only kits have made their way to retailers.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>Bodies are arriving at retailers as we speak.</p>
<div id="attachment_14207" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 333px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/70dinstock.png"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14207" alt="EOS 70D in Stock" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/70dinstock-323x575.png" width="323" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EOS 70D in Stock</p></div>
<p><strong>The rest of the world…</strong>

We’re told by B&H Photo to expect arrival of the camera to happen before the end of August. Stock will be pretty good, but preorders are still recommended. European retailers should get them around the same time.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 70D Body $1199</strong>

<strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/986389-REG/canon_8469b002_canon_eos_70d_dslr.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></strong> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DMS0KAC/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00DMS0KAC&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA70D.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> |<strong> <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/28683/product_name/Canon+EOS+70D+DSLR+Camera+%28Body+Only%29" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a> </strong>|  <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=70DBody">Camera Canada $1299</a></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 70D w/18-55 IS STM $1349</strong>

<strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/986390-REG/canon_8469b009_canon_eos_70d_dslr.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></strong> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DMS0KAC/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00DMS0KAC&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA70DK.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <strong><a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/28685/product_name/Canon+EOS+70D+DSLR+Camera+with+18-55mm+STM+f3.5-5.6+Lens" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a></strong> |  <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=70D1855" target="_blank">Camera Canada $1449</a></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 70D w/18-135 IS STM $1549</strong>

<strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/986391-REG/canon_8469b016_canon_eos_70d_dslr.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></strong> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DMS0KAC/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00DMS0KAC&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA70DK1.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <strong><a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/28684/product_name/Canon+EOS+70D+DSLR+Camera+with+18-135mm+STM+f3.5-5.6+Lens" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a></strong> | <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=70D18135" target="_blank">Camera Canada $1649</a></p>
<p><em>Thanks Mark</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 21, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> For the moment it appears only kits have made their way to retailers.



In the picture it says bodys and kits!?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 21, 2013)

LuCoOc said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > For the moment it appears only kits have made their way to retailers.
> ...



Indeed, and the box on top is body only, while the one on the bottom is a kit.


----------



## Ewinter (Aug 21, 2013)

I work retail in the UK. We get bodies tomorrow and 18-55 kits by the 27th


----------



## vlim (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't wait to read the reviews from dpreview and tdp 8)


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay our auzzie and UK friends... pictures... we want to see pictures of what this puppy can do =)


----------



## WhoIreland (Aug 21, 2013)

there's a batch in Dublin,Ireland today too - arrived this morning


----------



## Woody (Aug 21, 2013)

Will be picking up my copy tomorrow.


----------



## Plainsman (Aug 21, 2013)

After the 70D could the new 100-400L be far behind?


----------



## supe3 (Aug 21, 2013)

they are getting in the shipments but are they allowed to sell them? or when will they start selling them?


----------



## Pandypix (Aug 21, 2013)

I have to say the price is pretty good at JB $1499 for the kit but body only is not showing there I will still be waiting a while before I make a final decision and purchase as I am off travelling using my 500d. Christmas specials I hope will make this even better.


----------



## fvaron (Aug 21, 2013)

Just in time for fall colors!


----------



## brad-man (Aug 21, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> After the 70D could the new 100-400L be far behind?



Yes.


----------



## Strobe the globe (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## bsbeamer (Aug 23, 2013)

any thoughts on an updated firmware release for this camera in the coming weeks/months to add additional features? was on the phone with a Canon tech for an unrelated issue and seemed to be hinting that could be happening at some point in the future - obviously wouldn't elaborate at all, unfortunately...


----------



## weixing (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,
Saw it on the store yesterday night and play with it.

The normal AF is faster compare to 60D and the live view AF work really well and fast. High ISO performance basically same as 60D.

By the way, I notice that the 70D user manual indicate that there are 2 version: 70D (W) and 70D (N). 70D (N) do not have WIFI... certain country cannot use WIFI??

Have a nice day.


----------



## Chewngum (Aug 23, 2013)

Australia pricing seems to be just above $1300 body only.


http://www.georges.com.au/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/5192/s/canon-eos-70d-digital-slr-camera-body/?utm_source=getprice&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## tenmiles (Aug 23, 2013)

An excerpt from an email B&H sent me today:



> We thank you again for your preorder of the Canon EOS 70D DSLR Camera. We are happy to inform you that the Canon EOS 70D DSLR Camera will ship out to you by next week.
> You will receive a confirmation email and tracking number once your order has shipped.
> It’s our pleasure to serve you, and we look forward to serving you again in the future. Thank you for your continued patronage.


----------



## Hammer (Aug 23, 2013)

I noticed DigitalRev jacked up the price $150 sometime during the day yesterday, trying to gouge those poor bastards who simply can't wait an extra 3-4 days.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 23, 2013)

weixing said:


> By the way, I notice that the 70D user manual indicate that there are 2 version: 70D (W) and 70D (N). 70D (N) do not have WIFI... certain country cannot use WIFI??



You guessed right. Most countries agree to standards for radio communications and as long as the manufacturer can prove that they meet the standard, they are allowed to sell the product. That means one set of certification tests covers almost all countries.

Some countries have their own standards and some have restrictions on what equipment is allowed to broadcast.... For those places the only real solution is to remove wireless functionality. It can be as simple as leaving out a component, such as a wireless transponder, and a slightly different firmware with those functions removed from the menu.


----------



## Denisb (Aug 23, 2013)

When did it come in Canada?
Canon are saying 15th of August them now then saying 15th of September, 
Some people get the right information out there?


----------



## Hammer (Aug 23, 2013)

Lucky. I preordered mine from Adorama over a month ago so I've gotta wait until next week sometime.


----------



## whothafunk (Aug 23, 2013)

all of you who already own a 70D. can you honestly comment on its even smaller back wheel/dial than the one on 60D? an honest opinion.

because when i first saw the pictures and comparison, i thought to myself that no way can this be nice if your fingers arent those of a child. and then i heard it on a review stating the same "problem".


----------



## Zv (Aug 23, 2013)

xvnm said:


> I just got mine this afternoon (August 22nd) at Aden Camera in Downtown Toronto (Yonge and Dundas) for $1150 (body only). They had a lot of 70Ds with the 18-55mm kit, a few 18-135mm kits, and some bodies. Waiting for the battery to fully charge to play with it



Dude come on is it charged yet or what? Let's see some sample images already!

;D


----------



## Toraen (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm really interested in the image quality from the camera - the samples on dpreview, particularly at higher ISO, don't seem much better than the budget cameras.


----------



## whothafunk (Aug 23, 2013)

also owners of the 70D, test its AF track capabilities through VF on moving subjects (preferably sports), if it can compare to 7D.


----------



## hans1168 (Aug 23, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-eos-70d-hitting-stores-now/\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/canon-eos-70d-hitting-stores-now/\">Tweet</a></div>
> <strong>From Australia</strong>
> 
> The first country to our knowledge to get the new EOS 70D is Australia. A few have started to trickle in to retailers around the country. For the moment it appears only kits have made their way to retailers.</p>
> ...


They have it already in Slovakia here:

http://www.digifafpro.sk/dfaf/eshop/0/3/5/2065-Canon-EOS-70D-telo-SanDisk-SDHC-16GB-Ultra
http://www.digifafpro.sk/dfaf/eshop/0/3/5/499-Canon-EOS-70D-EF-S-18-55mm-IS-STM-SanDisk-SDHC-16GB-Ultra
http://www.digifafpro.sk/dfaf/eshop/0/3/5/1161-Canon-EOS-70D-EF-S-18-135mm-IS-STM-SanDisk-SDHC-16GB-Ultra


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 23, 2013)

xvnm said:


> I just got mine this afternoon (August 22nd) at Aden Camera in Downtown Toronto (Yonge and Dundas) for $1150 (body only). They had a lot of 70Ds with the 18-55mm kit, a few 18-135mm kits, and some bodies. Waiting for the battery to fully charge to play with it



Congrats xvnm on your new toys ;D

post some pics...


----------



## nolken (Aug 23, 2013)

I would like to hear how usm lenses track in video compared to the stm lenses. all the sample videos thus far have all been tested with stm lenses.


----------



## Jim O (Aug 23, 2013)

USA customers: 

Amazon.com says they will be shipping August 26th. B&H "end of August". Adorama same as B&H.


----------



## bardamu (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all-

Melbourne, Australia: 70D everywhere in stores now. Will be interested to find out how the dual pixel AF works at macro distances and in low light. Might have to have a play with one once the initial havoc dies down, for the sake of curiosity... Still waiting for that 7D ii however.


----------



## sgtpetter (Aug 24, 2013)

My Canon EOS 70d body just arrived from fotovideo.no here in Norway! I just posted an unboxing video at: Canon EOS 70D Unboxing HD


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2013)

sgtpetter said:


> My Canon EOS 70d body just arrived from fotovideo.no here in Norway!



Congrats on your new acquisition. ...And Welcome to cr


----------



## Dukinald (Aug 24, 2013)

Click said:


> sgtpetter said:
> 
> 
> > My Canon EOS 70d body just arrived from fotovideo.no here in Norway!
> ...



Congratulations to the new proud owners of the touted 70d!

Please please spend the weekend testing your new toys 

Am interested in ISO performance and how improved is the AF. 

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## jon_charron (Aug 24, 2013)

*No 1080p 60?*

So the G16 has 1080P 60 FPS but the 70D only has 720p 60?? Are you kidding me? I don't get Canon marketing at all. No slow mo on the $6k c100, 720p 60FPS on the $15k c300 and 720p/60FPS on the $1.2k 70D but 1080p/60FPS on the $600 G16? Wow.


----------



## tamahome5555 (Aug 24, 2013)

digitalrev have it in stock
http://www.digitalrev.com/promotion/canon-eos-70d-in-stock/MTM5MjAyNzAy


----------



## Woody (Aug 24, 2013)

Just to let you folks know 70D live view PDAF is not compatible with 3rd party lenses. Camera falls back on contrast based AF when lens is not supported.


----------



## Hammer (Aug 24, 2013)

tamahome5555 said:


> digitalrev have it in stock
> http://www.digitalrev.com/promotion/canon-eos-70d-in-stock/MTM5MjAyNzAy


They're also charging a $100+ premium for that fact. Just wait a week and get it from Amazon/etc.


----------



## xvnm (Aug 25, 2013)

nolken said:


> I would like to hear how usm lenses track in video compared to the stm lenses. all the sample videos thus far have all been tested with stm lenses.



I just posted a video comparing DPAF video tracking with STM and USM lenses: http://youtu.be/djOPPQycZ8g


----------



## tamahome5555 (Aug 25, 2013)

That's a nice test of the focus speed of Dual Pixel



Hammer said:


> tamahome5555 said:
> 
> 
> > digitalrev have it in stock
> ...


I thought Digitalrev has Taxes included?


----------



## Jim O (Aug 25, 2013)

tamahome5555 said:


> I thought Digitalrev has Taxes included?




 DigitalRev* Amazon** B&H***Body only$1269​$1199​$1199​Body+18-55$1349​$1349​$1349​Body+18-135$1699​$1549​$1549​

*DigitalRev in stock now. Camera and lenses are grey market and warranty is *not* through Canon USA.
**Amazon claims it will be released 8/26 which is tomorrow.
***B&H says in stock "late August" and offers 4% "reward".


----------



## Shaindy (Aug 26, 2013)

I see The Imaging World has stock of the body, it says they will ship Aug 28

http://www.theimagingworld.com/itemdetail.asp?mod=8126


----------



## gmanist1000 (Aug 26, 2013)

Has anyone who ordered from the US Amazon store had theirs shipped yet?

I pre-ordered July 2nd, and Amazon was quoting an 8/26 release, and now they are showing out of stock on the body, the 18-55 and 18-135.

Wondering if they didn't get any stock allocation from Canon?


----------



## supe3 (Aug 26, 2013)

gmanist1000 said:


> Has anyone who ordered from the US Amazon store had theirs shipped yet?
> 
> I pre-ordered July 2nd, and Amazon was quoting an 8/26 release, and now they are showing out of stock on the body, the 18-55 and 18-135.
> 
> Wondering if they didn't get any stock allocation from Canon?



I was in the same boat as you. this afternoon I canceled my order with amazon and ordered from abt.com, they are a BIG local appliance and electronics store north of chicago and are awsome. I know for a fact that they still have three body onlys in stock as of right now.


----------



## jayleal (Aug 26, 2013)

gmanist1000 said:


> Has anyone who ordered from the US Amazon store had theirs shipped yet?
> 
> I pre-ordered July 2nd, and Amazon was quoting an 8/26 release, and now they are showing out of stock on the body, the 18-55 and 18-135.
> 
> Wondering if they didn't get any stock allocation from Canon?



I pre-ordered mine on July 4th so I called Amazon today to check status. She told me the first batch shipped out today and they are now sold out. They are awaiting more inventory from Canon. She said her internal system was giving her an estimated date of August 29th - 30th for my camera to be delivered.

The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## supe3 (Aug 26, 2013)

jayleal said:


> gmanist1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone who ordered from the US Amazon store had theirs shipped yet?
> ...



I dont know for sure but if i had to guess I would say the 29th-30th would be a pipe dream but i could be wrong. please let me know if I am! hope for you it shows up on the 29th


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 27, 2013)

gmanist1000 said:


> Has anyone who ordered from the US Amazon store had theirs shipped yet?
> 
> I pre-ordered July 2nd, and Amazon was quoting an 8/26 release, and now they are showing out of stock on the body, the 18-55 and 18-135.
> 
> Wondering if they didn't get any stock allocation from Canon?



I pre-order the 10-18mm f4 E Sony lens for my Nex the first day it was available for pre-order from Amazon and they had not send it a month after release. In the end I canceled and bought it from another dealer. It started out as next shipment expected in 2 days then one week then two weeks then Unknown. Lesson Learned NEVER pre-order from Amazon. That said I get 90% of my camera gear from Amazon. 

My Nex 6 ordered a week after because they had a system glitch preventing pre-orders was only 2 weeks late. 

Hope you have better luck.

Then again this is a much bigger problem with Sony than Canon. They are practically chronically over ordered on initial release.


----------



## gmanist1000 (Aug 27, 2013)

jayleal said:


> gmanist1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone who ordered from the US Amazon store had theirs shipped yet?
> ...



I just got an email saying it would arrive the 29th.

Hard to believe they sold out of the first batch already, and I wasn't included... considering I pre-ordered really early. Strange.... but they just charged my card as well so I'm thinking the 2nd batch is shipping out tomorrow/Wednesday.


----------



## gmanist1000 (Aug 27, 2013)

supe3 said:


> gmanist1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone who ordered from the US Amazon store had theirs shipped yet?
> ...



Interesting. I was thinking about canceling but they just gave me an arrival date of 8/29. They also charge my card so I believe it'll be here soon.


----------



## LearningCameras (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine should be delivered this afternoon. I'll be sure to post some impressions and hopefully some images!


----------



## xps (Aug 27, 2013)

I tried to buy one in an shop in my neighbourcountry Austria today. CPS store. 1099€.
They got just a few dozen of them. One will be reservated for me  and I will fetch it tomorrow.


Got the info, that only CPS stores get them @ this date. Others have to wait longer.
Amazon Germany wrote today, that the delivery date at the end of October will be possible, because of the small amount of Cams they get and the huge count of preorders.....

BTW: cheap way to hold an higher price: Deliver the item to be sold only piece by piece....


----------



## jayleal (Aug 29, 2013)

jayleal said:


> gmanist1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone who ordered from the US Amazon store had theirs shipped yet?
> ...



My 70D arrived this afternoon! Yay!!


----------



## kyswarts (Aug 29, 2013)

BH came thru today! ;D




70D Arrives by ProjectDSLR, on Flickr


----------



## Zv (Aug 30, 2013)

Lots of pictures of boxes but no actual 70D images! 

Update - I went to a local camera store during my lunch break to play about with the 70D. The LV AF is amazingly fast, you just touch the screen to focus and it's instant and accurate. The ergonomics are similar to the 7D but everything is smaller. It's like a mini 7D in a way. Feels solid and the grip is similar to the 7D too, glad they got rid of the 60D grip, yuk!

Only played about with it for a few minutes but it seems like a well rounded solidly built little APS-C with very good, sharp images with good color rendition.


----------

